# Headphones: DT 770, 880 or 990?



## Garry (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice comparison of all 3 here and here; first site recommends DT990 for classical, due to better performance at mid-high end, whereas DT770 better for all round performance. 

In their gear recommendations from Spitfire, Christian recommended the 990s, whilst Hornay the 770s. 

I tend towards classical/ethereal genre. I think I will mainly use for tracking, as I can't imagine mixing/mastering on headphones, though I know plenty of people do. Perhaps the new cans will surprise me?

So, should I go for the 990s, or something entirely different (eg Paul's recommendation in the Spitfire video was AKG 701). 

What are people using here?


----------



## Ron Kords (Mar 19, 2018)

I've got the Focal Spirit Studio. Flat, very little leakage, great for recording and mixing.

Only drawback is they're not comfortable for anything more than 20 mins without rest. 'Vice like' would be a good description. Just about worth it (£200ish) for the sound and isolation though.


----------



## Garry (Mar 19, 2018)

Ron Kords said:


> I've got the Focal Spirit Studio. Flat, very little leakage, great for recording and mixing.
> 
> Only drawback is they're not comfortable for anything more than 20 mins without rest. 'Vice like' would be a good description. Just about worth it (£200ish) for the sound and isolation though.



Yikes! That would be important for me, and helps me rule those out. Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## Ron Kords (Mar 19, 2018)

Garry said:


> Yikes! That would be important for me, and helps me rule those out. Thanks for the helpful info.


Np, apparently they're a bit 'breaky' if you stretch them aswell so I have that to look forward to... 

Definitely sound great though....


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I own the dt990s and dt880 "premium" (600ohm version) and dt880 is easily my favourite. Have also owned akg Q701.
DT880 is the most balanced/accurate, comfortable, and detailed pair out of all i've tried. Love using it for both "leisure listening" and mixing.
Dt990s have a lot of bleed, so i wouldnt recommend them for tracking.


----------



## Garry (Mar 19, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I own the dt990s and dt880 "premium" (600ohm version) and dt880 is easily my favourite. Have also owned akg Q701.
> DT880 is the most balanced/accurate, comfortable, and detailed pair out of all i've tried. Love using it for both "leisure listening" and mixing.
> Dt990s have a lot of bleed, so i wouldnt recommend them for tracking.



Great, thanks for the insight.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2018)

880s are the most balanced of the three.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 20, 2018)

I own the 880s and I love them, but I can't compare them to other good headphones, because they are my first. They are doing a great job since 2010. The only thing I don't like is that they are half-opened (not sure if thats the right word in English). I'm sharing my "office" with my wife, so she has to listen to the music while I'm working :D


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 20, 2018)

The 990 are insanely comfortable and yes, classical sounds very good on them. But that's because the high end is very hyped - so not balanced at all. These days I'm only doing stuff on them with Sonarworks Reference slapped on, so they sound a lot more flat / boring.

Will probably get a pair of 880s next time.


----------



## lumcas (Mar 20, 2018)

I would choose 880 out of these three pairs. Btw, you're likely aware of this page - MassDrop , I can only recommend it, some products are actually made for Massdrop (the quality is the same, they can just have a different color or a "made for massdrop" badge, however most products are identical to what you can buy in regular stores.


----------



## musicjunk (Mar 22, 2018)

DT 880 or 990 are great mayby u have the chance to compare them. but i would say for your needs the 880 are great.
if the budget goes a bit higher in the future the dt 1770 are awsome.


----------



## Divico (Mar 27, 2018)

Im usinge the 880. Listened to all of them in a shop and found them to be the best option. They come in 3 different impedancies so this makes a difference too. I use them through sonarworks since the top end is quite prominent, although not as hyped as on the 990.


----------

